# Contractions at 24 weeks



## mcraesmum

Just thought I would post this, I was in hospital for three days last week as I was getting slight pain and tightening every ten minutes for day and night. I went to local midwife who then felt a contraction and sent me straight to hospital(which is 2 hrs away). Meanwhile apparently the midwife and hospital were trying to contact us to say dont come as they do not have facilities for premmy babies. We got there they did tests which they said all they could do and I just had to lay in bed and after a day the contractions went. Luckily as they were going to have to send me out of state for help and I would have had to go alone as they do not transport family. The dr is concerned for me going early after getting contractions and I am now not allowed pick anything up. Dr said having even BH that early is scary as means chances are babies coming early. More reason for me going in labor early are i am 36 have had 3 kids and last was only 1 yr ago, I have a hernia as well. Well I am hoping that the bubs stay inside me until they are more likely to survive. I am 25 wks now and dr said at least get to 30 so local hospital can help....so fingers crossed. I have appt on monday with specialist and will get bubs checked and also growth on kidney(hopefully that hasnt grown much)....


----------



## cheryl6

ohh thats scary,but at least you got checked out,keep us updated with what happens xx


----------



## TwoBumps

I hope your little ones stay in for a while longer yet. I know its really hard but take it really easy and rest as much as you can. I had loads of braxton hicks from early on and really bad ones from about 27 weeks but despite telling my consultant no one seemed concerned and I wasn't advised to rest and so carried on as normal! I developed PE at 31 weeks and the boys had to be delivered and I am convinced that stress at work and me not taking it easy all contributed x


----------



## bek74

mcraesmum said:


> Just thought I would post this, I was in hospital for three days last week as I was getting slight pain and tightening every ten minutes for day and night. I went to local midwife who then felt a contraction and sent me straight to hospital(which is 2 hrs away). Meanwhile apparently the midwife and hospital were trying to contact us to say dont come as they do not have facilities for premmy babies. We got there they did tests which they said all they could do and I just had to lay in bed and after a day the contractions went. Luckily as they were going to have to send me out of state for help and I would have had to go alone as they do not transport family. The dr is concerned for me going early after getting contractions and I am now not allowed pick anything up. Dr said having even BH that early is scary as means chances are babies coming early. More reason for me going in labor early are i am 36 have had 3 kids and last was only 1 yr ago, I have a hernia as well. Well I am hoping that the bubs stay inside me until they are more likely to survive. I am 25 wks now and dr said at least get to 30 so local hospital can help....so fingers crossed. I have appt on monday with specialist and will get bubs checked and also growth on kidney(hopefully that hasnt grown much)....

 
Oh hun that is scary, I am glad they stopped and you didn't need to be transfered to another hospital.
I have also had 3 children and am 36 so I am hoping this doesn't happen to me. My boys were all born around 37-38wk mark so I hope I don't go too early with these two little ones.

Please get plenty of rest and I know thats hard with other children to care for but you need to try as much as possible.

thinking of you


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. Sorry to hear you're having such a scary time.

Just to let you know, I have had intense BH off and on since 20wks and it has never amounted to anything. I also have a stitch holding my cervix together, so I am at risk of prem labour anyway, but here I am at 34wks still going strong. 

Of course you should take things easy, that's always a good idea in a twin pregnancy, but don't assume you are going to give birth early. Many ladies here have had frequent, sometimes painful BH and still gone to term.

Did the doc check your cervix to see if they're having any effect on it?

Good luck, and let us know how you get on x


----------



## Kitty23

good luck and I hope those babies stay cooking for longer xxx


----------



## vineyard

I'm not sure I agree that BH mean increased chance of early labor. I started having BH at 18 weeks and would somestimes have 30-40 a day. Everytime I went in I had no cervical changes. As long as the contractions are not causing cervical changes then there's no worry. I carried to 36+6 and electively chose to have them at that time. Cervix was still closed. Drink lots of water, rest lots, and pee. Those were always the main reasons for me getting BH. 

Also because they weren't causing cervical changes I was never put on activity restriction. Worked until 6 days before delivering and was still going to the gym and doing cardio work outs. 

Be cautious but don't let it stress you out. BH aren't a bad thing. It just means that your uterus is practicing.


----------



## ladypotter

((HUGS))) Hope your babies stay baking for a few more weeks at least. I agree with the others though about BH contractions. I have had those since 16wks and the same with my daughter, and it has never made things worse for me. Thinking of you!!


----------



## chetnaz

Hi hun, hope youre feeling better. Had a bit of a scare myself last night, as ive been having period like cramping and stomach tightening, so i thought i might be having early contractions too. Went to hosp first thing this morning and they checked my cervix and said it was closed and as the pain wasnt coming in regular waves they said im fine and sent me home. I do have traces of blood in my urine, so it may be a UTI (again!). Seeing my GP tomorrow so i'll get him to check. Such a worry isnt it? Hope all is well with you now. xx


----------

